# How much would you charge for wood stemmed wine glasses?



## Deadhead

I made these for my sister for Christmas, she is asking how much would I charge to make some for someone. I would like opinions on what to charge, not including material cost.
Thanks


----------



## maxwell_smart007

don't quote too low, or your sister will think she got the short end of the stick for her Christmas present.


----------



## scottsheapens

Ben, I've never turned anything like that so I can't with pricing.  But I have a question, what type of glue did you use to cement the glass to the wooden stem?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Deadhead

scottsheapens said:


> Ben, I've never turned anything like that so I can't with pricing.  But I have a question, what type of glue did you use to cement the glass to the wooden stem?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


 
Clear two part 5 minute epoxy.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

How much is the material cost?

That's probably a pretty thick price of wood.  

Do you cut the glass stem or buy them as a kit somehow ?


----------



## Deadhead

Dan Masshardt said:


> How much is the material cost?
> 
> That's probably a pretty thick price of wood.
> 
> Do you cut the glass stem or buy them as a kit somehow ?


 
The 3x3x12 inch blank was $16, the glasses I got on sale at Bed, Bath and Beyond for $5.50 each.

Just score the stem with a file and it will snap off. Here's a link from Woodturning online with the project details.

Wine Glass

it's a fairly easy project.


----------



## Tom T

Really cool.  Great work.  Sorry no Idea on how to price there worth.
Pricing for your time and cost of materials might be the way to go.

$30.00 per hour plus $41.00 for parts would put each on at $71.00 each.  If it took an hour each.  and if you do not count the gas to go get the stuff.  And the cost on the tools and machinery.  And rent for the shop.  Even it is is your house.
Just a few thoughts.


----------



## low_48

It would probably take me 15 minutes each to turn, another 15 minutes for 3 coats wipe on poly finish with sanding between coats. $20 each for labor. Your turning speed and finish choice will vary.


----------



## lorbay

I also was thinking in the $20 - $25 ea range.
Lin


----------



## robutacion

lorbay said:


> I also was thinking in the $20 - $25 ea range.
> Lin



That's far too low, it the materials alone cost about $25.00 give or take a few bucks...!

I would offer orders of no less than 4 pieces, preferentially, 6 pieces at $50 a piece, using good wood and crystal type glass...!

That's my opinion...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## kovalcik

I have seen similar items selling for $25-$35 per glass online with basic wood and glass. Better glass and fancier wood would net a bit more, closer to the $50 George estimated.  Yours look really good.  You did a nice job where the glass and wood meet and I like the proportions of the  foot.  IMO a lot of turners leave the foot way too chunky.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Deadhead said:


> I made these for my sister for Christmas, she is asking how much would I charge to make some for someone. I would like opinions on what to charge, not including material cost.
> Thanks




I may sell mine too low, but usually get in neighborhood of $25 per glass...most of the time my cost is:   goblet about $2 ea.... the stems are made from boards at about $7 per bd ft... cost per goblet is minimal.... 
this set is priced at $129 for set of 4...


----------



## TellicoTurning

Deadhead said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the material cost?
> 
> That's probably a pretty thick price of wood.
> 
> Do you cut the glass stem or buy them as a kit somehow ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3x3x12 inch blank was $16, the glasses I got on sale at Bed, Bath and Beyond for $5.50 each.
> 
> Just score the stem with a file and it will snap off. Here's a link from Woodturning online with the project details.
> 
> Wine Glass
> 
> it's a fairly easy project.
Click to expand...


It's much easier and faster if you have a dremel with a cut-off disk ... just touch the cutoff disk to the glass and in about 3 seconds the stem will pop off...


----------



## TellicoTurning

Not to hijack your thread, but I do a lot of wine glasses with wood stems... I turn the stems in 2 parts... the base from a board and the stem for a pen blank size strip of the same board.  These are a few of the ones I've made.


----------



## Deadhead

That's a good idea doing it in two parts; a lot less waste. Do you use a 4 jaw chuck or collet? They look real nice.
Not worried about hijacking a thread, carjacking maybe.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Deadhead said:


> That's a good idea doing it in two parts; a lot less waste. Do you use a 4 jaw chuck or collet? They look real nice.
> Not worried about hijacking a thread, carjacking maybe.



I turn the stems between centers usually and the base is glued to a waste block in a 4 jaw chuck.


----------

